# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Fährt irgendwer Bayrische Meisterschaft??

## Marco

Fährt irgendwer Bayrische Meisterschaft??

----------


## UiUiUiUi

i net!

in dem andern thread steht des san grad amal *6* starter bisher....
des is doch a schmarrn!

----------


## Tobias

oiso a koane UCI Punkte? is des nur so a Provinz-Gaudi-Rennen, wo si hoid oane "Bayrischer Meister" nennt?

----------


## OLB EMan

es war ursprünglich glaub ich als E2 und DH Bundesliga geplant ...  dann gabs aber probs mit der Genehmigung auf tschechischer seite und was weis ich noch

ich bin nur mal gespannt wie er das den zuschauern erklärt wenn das rennen nicht stattfindet ... bei uns im urwald ist das schon noch nen spektakel  und wird auch in der zeitung so beschrieben 

ist schon sch... das der das nicht auf die reihe bekommt

übringens glaub nicht das er ne nachmeldegebühr haben will wenn jemand sich jetzt noch entscheidet zu fahren ... kann man sicher drüber reden denk ich

----------

